# Need an energy fix, just for an hour...



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

I posted this question a while back but cant find the post...Does anyone have a suggestion for a boost of energy when you are feeling bad? I know that I should just rest if I feel tired, but I have to take exams soon and I cant miss them.I've tried energy drinks and chocolate but they dont seem to do much. Hope everyone is feeling Ok. mrsmason are you feeling any better?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might try a gentle walk outside. Sometimes gentle exercise and sunshine can do a lot, and it is more natural boost than stimulants. If you are too tired just go outside and read or rest in the sunlight. There is a LEVITY thing (that is used for depression and energy levels) that is a set of vitamins and daily outside sunshine time with moderate exercise (usually walking or whatever the person can handle). I don't have a diagnosis of anything, but I get worn down because life is pretty hectic and taking the vitamins and getting the sunshine helps a lot with me when I do it regularly ( www.bodyblues.com is the website) the vitamins I take are 400mgs vitamin D 200 mgs Selenium and a B-50 complex. It does make a differnece in my energy levels if I miss for a while then start back up.K.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have been using a brand of highly absorbed minerals in a multi-vitamin. Within a week of starting to take them (6 years ago) I stopped nodding off every afternoon, often while waiting for a light to change. Clearly, the extra nutrients are able to offset whatever was causing that exhaustion.The energy they returned to me also allowed me to incorporate more exercise into my daily life. The transformation in my health has been so complete that I now look back on that period of my life as someting that happened to someone else. I would suggest looking into something similar before heading down the drug route. (Make sure any minerals you take are chelated.)Good luck.Mark


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

No advice on energy boosters, sorry! My doc put me on Ritalin or Provigil for a little while, and it gave me what I call "fake energy". If that makes sense. I don't know if you could get that just for 1 day though.Maybe high protein and high carb it the day before? I don't know. lolHey, I got all my bulbs planted yesterday! That's half my gardening done!!







Feel bad physically but feel GREAT emotionally!!


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Well done you, getting the gardening done, even if you are paying now...sometimes it is just worth the pain! I braved the wind and rain on the weekend to plant a few bulbs as well....sadly though my cat dug them all up and pooed all over them! lol!


----------



## Rene _M (Nov 18, 2004)

For short term energy a few items I've found useful are: bee pollen (careful if you have allergies though), a Chinese Herbal tonic called Ren Shen Feng something - in a long red box with a bee etc on it often available in their local shops - little vials of liquid-tasty and effective- just use as needed. Used it for a number of years. Also gensing available in caps or tea or similar little vials.longer term a "green food" supplement such as greens+ or Nu-Life profile can be a wonderful overalll support. (in depth ad-article about http://www.getset.com/uptown/nugreen.html I've no affiliation just a long time user)For people with FM, etc. magnesium supplements or calc-mag is excellent. Search www.alivepublishing.com for more info sometimes www.YoungAgain.com has good indepth research reports about a wide variety of items (again no aff. just a long time reader)


----------



## Rene _M (Nov 18, 2004)

Also should have added that lecithin (up to 6-9 caps per day) or choline & inisotol with ginko biloba improves neuro-transmitter activity and capillary circulation.(my memory is the pitts without this daily) some find Kava helpful too. If "brain fog" is depleting mental energy see articles at http://www.kitchendoctor.com/foodandrecipes or http://www.kitchendoctor.com/cilantro.html for some interesting options.Good luck & let us know how you make out...


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

BritChick,Are your exams over? How did it go?


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, I had one latin exam and managed 95% so that one was good!! Got some more at the beginning of next term. I think it was the sheer stress that got me through...I hardly slept the night before but got straight into bed after the exam and slept from Tuesday midday right through til 10 on Wednesday morning!







Thanks for asking...I hope that you are keeping well and that your garden is looking lovely!


----------

